# Me cago en la puta vida



## Arzhela

Bonsoir,
Je cherche à comprendre la phrase ci-dessus. J'imagine bien qu'il s'agit plus ou moins d'une insulte ou d'une expression assez vulgaire. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner l'équivalent en français SVP ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Domtom

-
El verbo _cagarse_ requiere que se cague uno encima de algo, por lo que te falta una preposición: _en_, _dentro de_... Normalmente, es _en_. Además, nunca he oído a nadie "cagarse en la puta vida", sino en Dios o, también, por ejemplo, "en la puta" o incluso "en la puta madre". ¡Ah! Sin olvidar, por supuesto, que uno también puede cagarse en la taza del wáter (aunque más bien sería "cagar en la taza del wáter", o, simplemente, "en el wáter").

Si me dices que te ayudemos a traducir "me cago en la puta", lo haremos gustosos (bueno, entiéndeme el sentido ), porque esta expresión sí que existe, mas no la que dices, si bien podría haber un caso muy particular, de un suicida frustado en el intento por ejemplo, y que acto seguido exclama: "¡Me cago en la puta vida!"


----------



## pequeño

Yo sí que he oído:  "Me cago en la puta vida" y "me cago en mi puta vida".
Atestiguo que la expresión existe.


----------



## Domtom

-
Vale, pero es con la preposición. Y aún con la preposición, no es de las cagueras más habituales que digamos.


----------



## Domtom

-
Je me chie de la putain vie 

Otro intento:

Putain chier, vie de merde !
-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Il existe aussi la possibilité, *Arzhela*, qu'il s'agisse d'une phrase dite par un argentin ou un uruguayen. 
Dans ce cas, il manquerait un accent: *me cagó la puta vida*. 
Ce qui voudrait dire: *il ruina ma vie*.


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> il manquerait un accent: *me cagó la puta vida*.
> Ce qui voudrait dire: *il ruina ma vie*.


 
¡¡Cómo cambia las cosas un sencillito segmento de 1 milímetro de longitud y con una inclinación de 30º!!


----------



## Melaya

Je trouve bizarre de dire "me cagó la puta vida"... Tu n'as pas de contexte?

Je coïncide avec Pequeño sur le fait de qu'en espagnol on peut "cagarse" (chier) pratiquement sur tout. Dans ce cas l'expression se traduirait par une variante de "putain de vie de merde". J'espère que ça t'aide...


----------



## pequeño

En Latinoamerica existe la expresión "me cagó la vida" que significa "arruinar/destruir la vida de uno", pero no se usa en España, o al menos yo nunca la había oído en España. Aquí se diría "me jodió la vida" o expresiones similares.

Estaría de acuerdo con la conclusión de Víctor Pérez si no apareciera la palabra "puta", pero apareciendo esa palabra tan cruda para las tierras americanas me inclino más a que es "me cago *en *la puta vida", 100% española.


----------



## Rayines

pequeño said:


> .........pero apareciendo esa palabra tan cruda para las tierras americanas me inclino más a que es "me cago *en *la puta vida", 100% española.


Sí, por acá usamos muchas veces la expresión: ¡Pero me ca.. en (tal cosa, sea lo que fuere)! Si alguien le dice a otra persona, que está muy deprimida: "¡Pensá qué importante que es la vida, etc. etc!", puede responderle con esa expresión .


----------



## Tximeleta123

Domtom said:


> -
> Vale, pero es con la preposición. Y aún con la preposición, no es de las cagueras más habituales que digamos.


 
Tienes razón Pequeño de que esa expresión existe y tú, Domtom en que es con la preposición. Ahora, Domtom, en cuanto a lo que tu llamas simpáticamente las "cagueras" más habituales, yo he oido cosas rarísimas como:

_"Me *cagüen* (versión castiza de "me cago en") la sombra de un pavo"_
_"Me cagüen tus muelas"_
_"Me cagüen la puta nación"_ 
así que oir de vez en cuando "Me cago en la puta vida" es relativamente normal.

Saludos


----------



## adrimari

En Urugauy existen las dos expresiones con diferente sentido, ambas de lenguaje vulgar, aunque lamentablemente cada vez de uso más común:

"*Me cago en la puta vida*" o su similar, "*me cago en la gran puta*" cuando se quiere manifestar enojo por ejemplo cuando algo sale mal.

"*Me cagó la vida*" es cuando alguien te arruina la vida.

otra expresión por el estilo es:
"*en la puta vida*" cuando uno quiere expresar algo que es difícil que suceda o con cierto desprecio se habla de alguien y algo que nunca hizo.

Ej: En mi puta vida voy a poder viajar a Africa
Ej2: En su puta vida trabajó ( o estudió, etc etc)

Espero haber podido aclara algo


----------



## Rayines

adrimari said:


> En Urugauy existen las dos expresiones con diferente sentido, ambas de lenguaje vulgar, aunque lamentablemente cada vez de uso más común


Me inclino a pensar que tiene el sentido que vos le das, en tu primera versión, como una expresión hecha.
Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

Tximeleta123 said:


> en cuanto a lo que tu llamas simpáticamente las "cagueras" más habituales, yo he oido cosas rarísimas como:
> 
> _"Me *cagüen* (versión castiza de "me cago en") la sombra de un pavo"_
> _"Me cagüen tus muelas"_
> _"Me cagüen la puta nación"_
> así que oir de vez en cuando "Me cago en la puta vida" es relativamente normal.


 
Es lógico que a "me cago" le siga un complemento, pues se trata de un verbo que lo requiere. A partir de ahí, es evidente que el campo léxico del citado complemento tenga que ser muy amplio, además porque uno puede estar encolerizado contra muchas cosas. Pero precisamente lo de "en la vida" se me hace particularmente extraño; aparte de que siempre es de lo más vulgar, feo y malsonante "cagarse en + lo que sea", me resulta particularmente muy fuerte elegir como objetivo de la contrariedad o indignación de la persona malhablada la misma vida, y es por eso que presiento que debe de decirse poco, en comparación con los demás objetivos.
-


----------



## Arzhela

MERCI BEAUCOUP tout le monde ! Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé et Domtom avait raison : j'ai oublié le "en"... La phrase est bien "me cago en la puta vida". C'est une réplique de "flic" assez grossier dans une série policière, devant la découverte d'un... cadavre. Je comprends maintenant !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Arzhela said:


> MERCI BEAUCOUP tout le monde ! Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé et Domtom avait raison : j'ai oublié le "en"... La phrase est bien "me cago en la puta vida". C'est une réplique de "flic" assez grossier dans une série policière, devant la découverte d'un... cadavre. Je comprends maintenant !


 
Con lo cual el misterio se aclara y ya no queda ninguna duda.

No obstante, como forero que intenta ayudar, quisiera aprovechar para pedir a los consultantes que presten un poco más de atención cuando plantean sus preguntas. Pero, si se equivocan, que todos lo hacemos, podrían intentar reaccionar con un poco más de rapidez: un descuido como este provoca hasta 12 respuestas inútiles...

(entenderé si los moderadores borran este post)


----------



## bongar

Viendo la respuesta de Tximeleta123, y como yo también soy del norte de Iberia, os aseguro que, por lo menos en la llamada ''cornisa cantábrica'' (aunque también creo haberla oído por la meseta), la expresión ''me cago en mi puta vida'' existe y se utiliza con bastante frecuencia para expresar un grado superlativo de contrariedad, algo así como ''maldita sea mi suerte'', expresión mucho más formal y quizá más sureña. Lo que no sé es cuál sería su equivalente en francés. ¿Alguien sugiere algo? Hay que recalcar que se trata de una expresión malsonante, no vaya a ser que alguien se ponga a usarla con toda la alegría en cualquier evento social o laboral... Saludos.


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias cada uno de vosotros por sus valiosa ayuda. Ahora, creo que el equivalente en francés podria ser : "Quelle putain de vie !" .... lisa y llanamente


----------



## zany

Nueva pregunta 
hilos unidos​
hola !

¿ sabe alguien cómo traducir esta expresión ? "¡ *Me Cago en los putos niños de los huevos!*"

es en un texto del país que habla del hecho de que los jovenes se van en las discotecas aunque no tienen la edad y es un portera que grita esta frase a los niños.

gracias !


----------



## Paquita

Le début de ce fil devrait te donner une petite idée du début possible de ta phrase.

Pour la fin, consulte 
1) le dictionnaire (fin du 3) http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/huevos
2) ce fil :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=305944 principalement les posts 7 (synonyme) et 11 (traduction) ...

Après, c'est une question d'imagination...


----------



## MaiteGU

Arzhela said:


> Muchas gracias cada uno de vosotros por sus valiosa ayuda. Ahora, creo que el equivalente en francés podria ser : "Quelle putain de vie !" .... lisa y llanamente


 
Je dirai même plus... putain de vie de bordel de merde.


----------

